# Bindestrich taste/befehl geht nicht mehr ? hilfe!



## pokemon-pikachu (14. Februar 2014)

hi all

vor ein paar tagen konnte ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr auf menen pc anmelden.
ich hab allerdings schnell rausgefunden warum, weil meine bindestrich taste, neben der punkt taste, nicht mehr geht.
ich hab die minus taste am ziffernblock benutzt, damit gehts.
ich hab den fehler auf meine tastatur geschoben und mir ne cherry mx 3.0 gekauft.

nun mein problem ist nun, da ich die neue tastatur dran hab und die taste immernoch nicht geht und die bindestrich taste auf der bildschirmtastatur auch nicht geht, steh ich vor eimem rätsel. was auch noch komisch ist, mit schift und der bindestrichtaste geht der _ unterstrich aber schon !
das eventuelle problem mit der falschen spracheinstellung bei der tastatur habe ich schon ausgeschlossen.

hat jmd ne idee/lösung ?

ich benutze win 7 ultimate 64 bit.

danke


----------



## TempestX1 (14. Februar 2014)

[edit] : Oh... war zu schnell beim Antworten das ich nicht alles gelesen hatte.


[vor dem edit] 
In den Systemeinstellungen gibt es eine Funktion um die Sprache für die Tastatur einzustellen (Region und Sprache).
Da dann auf Tastatur klicken und schauen das die Tastatur auf Deutsch steht. Gegebenenfalls mal die anderen Sprache dort entfernen (wenn da noch andere Sprachen hinterlegt sind).


----------



## pokemon-pikachu (14. Februar 2014)

danke auf jeden fall für die mühe.

ich hab noch was vergessen, mit schift und der bindestrichtaste geht der _ unterstrich aber schon !

ich editiers auch mal oben rein.


----------

